# Why intuitives lack common sense? Why sensors stupid?



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Intuitives - Because they overthink stuffs. Make things complicated. It's like 1+1 for them is like.. "what is 1?" "how would you know '+' really exist?"
> Like it's only 1+1 you complicated pile of shit


Growing up with two N parents, I would say its because they overthink other things so they don't think as much about things they have to do at the moment, which manifests as lack of common sense. I actually don't think overthinking about a subject at hand (again at hand not being preoccupied with something else) is a personality trait related to cognitive functions or MBTI. 



> Sensors - because they just easily believe on some stupid shit because it sounds good or "cool" and everyone is doing it anyways. Like if everyone would kill themselves they would do too because it's cool


Disagree, I think it's because we think more about the immediate practical implications and tend to value them over the theoretical implications of something. I also don't think being preoccupied with one over the other (practical vs theoretical implications) is a sign of intelligence, being able to consider both is.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Nice one 

This is actually just a test guys

I made myself dumb in order to see who's really using their head


----------



## 7are5ster (Oct 30, 2017)

Not all sensors are completely stupid.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Daiz said:


> In that example, it was a simple request that I interpreted too literally. My process was: "Fries and gravy in a paper bag?? But that makes no sense! The bag will break. _[Common sense should have won here but no] _Ah, but perhaps this woman knows something about paper bags that I don't. Maybe some have a waterproof inner lining to prevent breakage or leaks. Who am I to question her? Yes, that must be it." *confidently forges ahead to disaster*


So familiar 

The core issue is that one side trusted the other to be exact while the other expected their own logic to be applied by the first. I would argue it's not entirely your fault - when the request seemed weird, you should have asked for a clarification but the other person shouldn't have expected you to be able to read their mind.

Anyway, this has happened to me a lot. If I'm explained what the goal is, I'll find a good way to achieve it - no problem. If however I'm told what to do and it doesn't make sense to me, I'll interpret it literally. I cannot apply logic to something illogical and it's not my job to try to think instead of the other person anyway. As a client, I would be unhappy if the other person doesn't do exactly as I say - I don't expect them to figure out my intent, they don't have enough information to do so.

I've been into weird situations because of not being able to understand others. Sometimes they do something that doesn't make sense to me but I just go with it because I have no way of knowing whether their action is genuinely stupid or their common sense is so different than mine that I cannot understand their intent.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

They are related and not completely dichotomous. Sometimes my preference for intuition tells me in a particular situation that I should have a preference for trusting my senses and to be more concrete and tangible. MBTI is more like a preference.


----------

